# cover letter eea family permit



## sunny278 (Jun 29, 2015)

hello!

I am living in Uk since May, I want my wife and our daughter to join me for few weeks, so they have applied for eea family permit

This is the cover letter from me that they will include in their application.
As I am not working yet in UK they will include my own small company's details in Italy (for financial evidence) is that ok?


To British Consulate-General
Visa Section


Subj: a letter from the EEA national, declaring that the applicant is travelling with him, or is 
joining him in the UK.

Ref: The Immigration (EEA) Regulations 2006 section 12 

To the Entry Clearance Officer:

I am pleased to declare that my wife XXX and our daughter XXX , the applicants for the EEA family permit , are travelling with me or are joining me in the UK.

I am an EU citizen and have been living in the UK continuously since 05/2015 . I am seeking for a job as I arrived here just few months ago, but I assure that I can maintain my family thanks to my company in Italy in which I am self-employed. I am including evidence of it.

My wife and me first met when I visited her in XX/XXXX in XXX, I proposed to her and got married on XX/XX in a beautiful ceremony among both our families and friends. We shifted in Italy in 1992, where our daughter was born on XX/XX/XXXX. 

our intended home in XX Road, London is assured. 

As evidence of my nationality, i attached an endorsed copy of my passport.
As evidence of my relationship to the applicant to be a legal and genuine marriage and showing the on-going contact and intervening devotion. I attached:
•	our marriage certificate endorsed by the authorities, birth certificate of my daughter
•	photograph of us

As evidence of exercising my Treaty rights in the UK as an EU citizen, I attached:
•	NIC number , letter from council for the right to vote (as evidence of my address)
•	my italian bank account statement with my company's details



Please do contact me if you need any further information.

Kind regards,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to state your exact date of arrival in UK. As you are applying within 3 months, there is no need to say you are looking for a job.
As for your letter, just start with 'Dear ECO', and leave out subject and reference lines.
No need to state you can maintain them through your Italian self-employment (as you are still in the first 3 months). 
Say 'I am an Italian national, in UK since xx May 2015, and request EEA family permit to be issued to my wife and daughter so that they can join me in UK.'
Leave out your relationship history and accommodation - not needed for cover letter and in the first 3 months respectively. 
Conclude with 'Yours sincerely'.

As you have been married for a while with a child, there is no real reason to include evidence of relationship, but you can if you want to. They probably won't be interested. All you need is your certified passport copy (or original national ID Card), your marriage certificate (with professional English translation) and your child's full birth certificate with parents' names (again translated), plus their two passports.


----------



## sunny278 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you so much!

Last year my family and me applied for tourist visa and I did not incude any translation of my italian documents.. and my passport copy was not certified. 
I saw here https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...chment_data/file/261446/eea-family-permit.pdf 
the documents that I need.. and there's no say of certified documents.. Oh God, is that important?? My family have the appointment on Tuesday


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just submit your national ID card instead. Requirements are different for EEA family permit. Reschedule their appointment where needed.


----------



## sunny278 (Jun 29, 2015)

So I can include my italian ID card with the passport copy! thank you!

And what about the translation? I have a marriage certificate certified by italian authority is that ok? and my child's birth certificate is very old (1995) is that ok? 

THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or just ID card on its own.
Certificates must be accompanied by translation, certified by translator. Otherwise they won't be considered. The age of certificate doesn't matter.


----------



## sunny278 (Jun 29, 2015)

I will include a copy of my id card then

My child's birth certificate is already in english and italian.. i will solve the problem of the translation of marriage certificate


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It has to be original ID card (carta d'identitá). If you need to send it to Italy, reschedule their appointment.


----------



## sunny278 (Jun 29, 2015)

as their are applying together can they submit just one copy of the supporting documents with their 2 applications?
Thanks a lot Jobba


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------

